# Angels ligs are soft!



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I don't expect a kid (yeh, looks like a single to me, think :girl: please), for a couple of weeks. But, when I casually checked her ligs, they were very low! So, I checked Bambi, who I think is due August 28, or so, and hers are right there, hard as pencils. But, she's not making much of an udder yet, her teats are bigger. So, I'll be watching now, but, I won't be staying up for awhile yet.




























I love this doe... ray: for an easy birth and healthy kid(s).


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:leap: Only a couple weeks left!!! Yay! Beautiful doe, she might surprise you with :baby: :baby: ! Sending good thoughts for a easy and successful birth!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As deep as she is, don't be too surprised when she gives you :girl: :boy: !


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes she looks good! Udder looks like it could definitely be filling for that date as well. Don't be surprised if you get a big single, but don't be surprised if there's more than one in there too!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so if your other doe is due on the 28th when is Angel due?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly...Fernando got into the pasture with the girls when I wasn't looking...Hubby said just to leave him there. I won't be doing that again! But, I was thinking Angels due around the 8/20. But, of course it's just a guestimate. Ligs were tighter when I checked last evening. She's starting to look a little "porky" though!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh what fun :roll:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So, her ligs are still very low, and now Bambi's ligs are soft. How long have you noticed ligs being soft before they deliver?? We are still early in the month for kids yet, I don't have an exact date, but I thought it would be closer to the end of the month then the beginning! :scratch:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

For me their ligs always lower down, throughout the pregnancy. Would the 20th be 145 or 150? 

Babies soon!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I usually don't start squeezing hineys til the week before mine are due....I usually know the exact due dates so I can only say that I don't feel much softening in ligs til a day or so before they deliver, Di you are going to be a basket case aren't you? :hair:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh yes, I was pretty freaky about Carly, and I knew her due date. Now I'm just going to have to sleep in the barn I guess! And, this weekend I have my sons 2 dogs to babysit. We need a couple of slow do nothing weekends, but no such luck! 

Well, the ligs are still "there", but low and soft. On both does now... :shrug: :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like a long wait ahead of us. :sigh:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say twins, she's a very pretty doe  Hopefully she doesn't make you wait too long, haha :lol:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

How are they doing? Hope they don't make you :GAAH: for too long and that you are :wahoo: and :stars: soon!  :girl: :boy: :coffee2:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I lost my preggy calculator when my computer crashed a couple of months ago, so I was "guessing" about the dates. So yesterday I was talking with Hubby about it...and he said "Oh I wrote it down on my calendar, they got together (that is Fernando put himself in the doe pen) March 15th". So, since I didn't take him out of the doe pen, it's the first heat after March 15th. I'm thinking we are getting close, but it could still be a couple of weeks. She's looking pretty "puffy" in the "cha cha" now, and her ligs are there, but they've been lower then they used to be for awhile now. I'm watching for the "plug", but no sign of any discharge yet. She and Bambi are acting REALLY lovie, they are sweet loving goats anyway, but I was sitting on the picnic table bench and they were on the top hanging over my shoulders! I had a "goat coat"! So, I'm not letting myself be crazy now, I've done this a few times now so I'm more comfortable with the "signs". :doh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that's a relief that you have a hubby that does that kind of thing! So now you know that she if she doesn't kid with the March 15th date she'll be due mis September....so you still could have a few weeks to :hair: and I say :girl: :boy:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Civil is due the 17th and was bred March 20th. She has a udder coming in, isn't huge or anything yet. Can't wait to see what your girl gives you! You might have babies very soon if she was bred quickly after being put with the buck.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Angel is screwing up her tail, it's so funny when they do that. She look gigantic! I'll take a new pic in the morning. I'm just up to check on her. I hope she waits till Thurs., I have to "work" this afternoon. DIL can watch her if I think she's close. Ligs are there still though a little mushy. Not much udder to speak of. Oh darn! :ZZZ:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yaay another kid to watch for! Hope she can hold off, so you can be there, but good you have DIL if needed. Kids and pics-there can never be too many!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:dance: babies soon :wahoo:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Angel sounds close! I'll have to see CowGirls ligs when I go out to check, but I think Angel might very well go first! 

 :stars: :wahoo: :dance: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Just checked her, she's stretching and making a nest. Ligs are really low, but hardly any udder yet. Her "cha cha" is looking really swollen. She's definately getting ready. Hope she has them soon, lets all think pink shall we?! :girl: :girl: !


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thinking :girl: :girl: for you! Go Angel, go Angel!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good luck. Keep us posted and POST PICTURES as soon as the babies are here. PLEASE


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, nothing new to report, I will absolutely post pics!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, since Cowgirl is making us wait, I thought I'd get pics of my "girls in waiting" maybe it will take the pressure off her.

So, here is Angel, ligs are low, no udder to speak of, but she's pretty "rolly, polly"!









Why are they always standing with their front legs in a depression when you want to take a pic?









And Bambi.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Angel looks to be giving you twins soon....she is pretty deep, Bambi ...hmmmm..maybe twins but she's not as deep as Angel. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe, they stand like that all the time, it is just when you want the picture you notice it :wink: 

yup some very much expectant moms to be


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:hair: :GAAH: I sure wish these does would kid soon!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, Hubby just asked me if I'm sure these does are bred... :hair: Bambi's udder is a little bigger, but not impressive. I guess if my first date of August 28 is wrong, then we'll be waiting till...around Sept 19? So, I have about 10 days, so I guess I'll just relax. 

Has anybody heard from Chelsey? Just curious how the move went. And I'm waiting patiently for pics of the new kids!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

same here.. where did she go!! haha i want pics


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she said ti would take a couple weeks to get internet


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Angels and Bambi, due soon?*

Well my girls are taking their sweet time. Ligs are pretty low, but they come and go. I'm thinking Angel has twins, and Bambi has a single (hopefully not a big one). I had hopes yesterday as they were not eating their hay and were laying around alot. Bambi was panting a little, but it may have been the weather, hot/humid. Soooo, here we go, waiting, waiting. Darn, I have to go to the store!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ok Di - we are in a race with our girls - who shall it be?? :shrug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm going to guess, you will win. We don't have any discharge yet, so I think you are farther along...also I see she has quite an udder going there. Angel has almost nothing, but Bambi has a nice...little one!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Angel and Bambi! :hair: :GAAH: These does are making me insane! :help: I have had several does kid now, so I thought I was getting good at "predicting when", you know? But, now I'm so confused! :doh: Their ligs get really soft and I think OK, time to get ready, then nothing, and their ligs tighten up! :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I think you will be waiting longer.

NOTE: dont check ligaments right after they pee. If you do it will give the illusion that their ligaments are soft 

I think you will be waiting till October with that udder development rate


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, same ole, same ole, boy was I out in left field with due dates! The good news is Bambi is getting pretty big...makes me wonder if she will have twins. And, I don't know about Angel, she's huge, but looks pretty happy with herself.  They are such sweeties!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when was the buck around?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I was wondering the same Di...seems she's been holding these kids forever


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, Hubby wrote the date Fernando got in with the girls, as March 15. I don't know exactly when I took him out...my computer crashed and I lost my "kidding schedule"...but it was quite awhile. But, of course, I didn't see him "do the deed", learned my lession there. :doh: Oh well, we'll get through this. And, I'll be better next time.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well if they are due mid October (which is my guess) that means you left him in till mid May. which ment he was in with them for 2 months.

So is there any indication anywhere like in pictures or when your computer was replaced/fixed that could let you know when he was pulled out?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, I'm looking at Hubby's calendar...Angel and Bambi in with Fernando March 15. Then we put Cocoa and Isabel in with Fernando May 17. All these girls are obviously preggers, but, I'm sure hoping that I don't have 4 does due within a short time! 

I read somewhere that if a buck isn't used regularly, his sperm has gotten old and has a high percentage of dead and dieing sperm cells. That it takes 5-6 ejaculations to clean out the old and make new healthy cells. So, I suppose if that's the case, he may not have settled the girls on their first heat after they were together. Sooo, it may have been the heat in April (I have a note to check them for heat April 13, don't remember seeing them come back in...but they must have). But, we would still be beyond that due date. So, that move us to early May which puts the due date early Oct. :GAAH: :help: :doh: 

And they continue to grow bigger! Angel looks like she's eaten a watermelon, WHOLE, the good news is Bambi is starting to make me think twins. 

I am a little surprised that the girls didn't settle earlier. Carly got PG on the first service. I think it was unually warm for a while there early in the year...I didn't think it was hot enough to effect fertility. He was certainly interested in them...having gone out of his way to get to them. Oh well...hoping for healthy kiddies, and an easy delivery, and of course :girl: :girl: 

LOL I guess I'm feeling chatty today! Sorry! Getting a little crazy here.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

I feel your pain! :hair: I am trying to come up with a better method of tracking than just writing on the calendar myself... I think I make good notes, but then months later they seem incomplete or even contradict earlier notes. Now that we're growing our herd, I have got to get a system down. I was going to Google to see what's out there, but does anyone have any suggestions? Perhaps I'll search the board and start a new post on that if need be.

Thinking PINK your way!! :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :dance:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Angels and Bambi, due soon?*

Well, I had the "breeding program" from fiascofarm.com website, and I was really good at keeping it updated...but I lost all my info when my computer crashed. Son said "I TOLD you to back up your files, MOTHER!" So, I think I'll go to a more low tech system! LOL Don't you hate it when you kids say "I told you so"?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, I got some new pics of my girls. And Angels ligs are really soft this morning...but, what do I know? LOL

Angel


















And Bambi


















So, I think Angel looks like she's dropped somewhat, she's looking a little posty too, I think.
But, she has no udder at all! Bambi's got a little udder, but her ligs are still pretty tight. Their cha cha's are pretty swollen, Angels moreso then Bambi.

So, what do you think? I'm beginning to worry that these girls are going to hold off till the next girls are close, then I'll have 4 does in the kidding stalls at the same time, I have room so not a critical situation, but not what I had planned! :help: :doh: :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I still say mid October 

:thumbup:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You're killing me Stacey! :GAAH: But, it looks like you'll have bragging rights with this one! LOL! The good news, I guess, is that Bambi looks like she might give me twins, don't you think?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I say twins from both  :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Those are big girls. i hope they can "unload" themselves soon.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:help: OK, somebody needs to "talk me off the ledge"! I wish these goats would kid soon. :scratch: :doh: Well, they have to be due soon, because I put Fernando in with Cocoa and Izzy on May 17. Poor little Cocoa is pretty ripe, I'm hoping for twins ( :girl: :baby: ) this time. She had a really nice little wether last time. He was almost too friendly! It would be great to see a little girl from her this time. She's a real sweetie! As you can see I'm attempting to be calm...but I'm starting to :GAAH: freak out!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! I know the feeling! I thought I had my girls spaced out the beginning of this year... and then I had 10 of them kid in the same week :GAAH: Talk about one tired woman! :doh: 

Anyways, those are some really pretty girls you got there! I say each will have twins one set :girl: :girl: and one set :boy: :girl: :greengrin: And for the due date I am going to guess...... October 16th :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh you poor thing............we are still on mark for a mid October kidding, you can do this, it isnt to far away, just stay calm


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave: OK, deep, cleansing breath aaaahhhhh. Thanks ladies, I'm alright now. I'm going to go take a pic of Cocoa. That will give me something to do. (Well, I could clean...but I'd rather play with the goats.)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just think Di...."mid- October" is just a few days away!! :leap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Gahh!!! You are still waiting!! :GAAH: These does are sure following the code of honor!


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

Your goat angel is beautifully marked. What kind is she? I feel like I am in the same waiting game as you. I put our buck in with our doe from May 11- June ?, and I can't tell when she's due. This morning just like Angel ligs felt completely soft, some discharge, but her udder is just stuck at one size. I don't think I'll bred that way again, too much guess work. Good luck!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, I certainly learned my lesson! Thankfully, I have a baby monitor so I can hear what's happening in the barn. Otherwise, I'd be running out there to check on everybody. Angel is a Nigerian Dwarf, and she's as sweet as she is beautiful. She kind of "knows" how beautiful she is, if you know what I mean. Everything revolves around Angel! :GAAH:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK! Today I see Angels got a little white discharge! Must be the muscus plug (really isn't there a "nicer" name for that?)! :wahoo:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I understand that it could still be awhile after the "plug" goes for the labor to start. So, I got a couple of pics of Cocoa.




























And, though it looks like we have a way to go, here's Izzy










Just :type: to pass the time.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Angel will deliver within the week....and Cocoa looks to be next in line!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Most of my does have kidded within 12 hours of loosing the plug.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The closer she is to 145....(when is that???) then I bet she'll be ready to go soon. Mine have lost theirs anywhere from 1 week to 2 days before they delivered. How's her udder today?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

That's the other thing that's freaking me out! No udder! Not even a little! Her teats are a little longer. I have some colostrum if I need it. But, I'd rather she take care of that! :help: :GAAH: Well, everybody please think pink!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She'll be fine Di...her udder will fill, and as long as though babies eat she'll fill it even more. I have an "Angel" here also, and though she was way too young to be a mom, and she had no udder, her single doeling did just fine, though I did give her some of the colostrum I had frozen...just in case, by the time she was 3 days old, her mom had made a small udder an the little one thrived.....just had to eat more often.

Heres the link to Angels delivery....and her bitty udder.hope it eases your mind some, her baby , renamed Lily did great and even left for her new home at just over 7 weeks.
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2084


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I remember that now, thanks Liz. Still no change, we are going to a movie, I think everyone will be fine for a couple of hours.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:GAAH: Well, still waiting. The girls are still holding out on me. But, they are spending alot of time laying down now. And Cocoa is usually hanging out with the others, she's now spending more time alone...just laying under the old picnic table...chewing their cud. :?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool Babies very soon. I hate it when the yare that open. it is like if they sneezed, out would pop babies.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, now Angels ligs are really, really, gone! She was practically crawling into my lap! Hugging me and rubbing up against me! She's a very affectionate goat anyway, but oh my! So, cross your fingers, maybe today is the day! :girl: :baby:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

being affectionate can be a good indicator of getting closer..............I've had some that were friendly ........turn around and do not want me near ,,,,,until they get into full pushing........ :thumbup:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

That would be so awesome Di! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Being overly affectionate and basically trying to lick the skin off your hands is the way my girls get as they contract .....sounds like Angel may finally be ready. ray:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

GO, Angel, GO :leap: GO, Angel, GO :leap: PUSH, Angel, PUSH :shocked: 
It's time to show us those kids--You've driven mom nuts and lived up to the Doe's Code of Honor.
Candy :sun:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh babies soon! I love those babies! :wahoo: 
Here is wishing nothing but an easy kidding with beautiful healthy babies to show for all that hard work... :dance:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you for all your "happy kidding wishes", but nothing happened last night, I'm so bummed out. Now I have things I have to do this morning, I'll have to get my DIL out here to babysit! Can you believe it?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH, hoe exciting. it will be very very soon.

Get that coffee on  and get that camera ready so you will be able to post those pictures.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh yeah, I can believe it. What joy would they get if they didn't drive us to the point of insanity first before giving up those beautiful babies... :roll: 

Babies soon though! :stars:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

anything yet, Di?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:GAAH: :help: :scratch: Oh pooh! I worried while I was working that I'd get home and find babies, but no, nothings changed. So, it's good that it didn't happen while I was gone, but I sure wish somebody would have pop so I'd stop thinking I've totally lost my mind. :doh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No Di, you won't totally lose your mind but Angel will be sure to have you "misplace" it before she drops! :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yeesh! get on with it why dont you!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Di, I believe that there's an old PA Dutch hex--you have to get up at 3:00 AM and wash your face with urine or something--if you want me to I'll look it up for you--It's certain to make Angel kid!!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Very funny...just wait till you are in this situation..."what goes around..." :ROFL: Well, it's my own fault. :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well are her ligs gone yet?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, Is she crossing her legs? I thought for sure she would of had them by now. MAN. I bet she is enjoying you going crazy over her. :hair:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

its like cowgirl and twist all over again!! haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree SDK .....................deja vu ................. :thumbup:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Di said:


> OK! Today I see Angels got a little white discharge! Must be the muscus plug (really isn't there a "nicer" name for that?)! :wahoo:


Well while we are waiting I thought of a better name. How about a kidding cork?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I got home from work yesterday and couldn't find Angel right away. You know how you glance around and take a mental note "yep everythings OK". So, I dropped everything and ran to the pen, and there she was standing in a corner. Hubby thinks I'm nuts, and is beginning to question whether she's actually PG. But, she's as big as a house! And I can feel them jumping around in there. :hair: :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, Di....standing off by herself is another indicator of impending birth....when she starts nesting, up and down, digging and pawing, up and down...then you'll know that it's not far off.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

squeeze her till she pops! hah anot really


you could take her on a long walk.. it might help


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> squeeze her till she pops! hah anot really


If it could only happen like that..LOL 

It sounds like she is getting closer............


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:GAAH: :doh: :veryangry: Nothing new to report. Put Cocoa in the kidding stall, her ligs are gone one day and back the next :scratch: If I get a couple of doelings this will all be worth it...I keep telling myself!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I wouldn't squeeze her that hard! It will be worth it I promise.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Gosh!!! I thought Katie & Kizzy would drive me nuts :worried: But your Angel is doing them one better! I'm sending :hug: 'cause you reminded that what goes around comes around. Get that goat going so you have the 27th free  
Candy :sun:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Candy, I am so looking forward to the 27th! 

And, I just went out to visit my "girls in waiting, and waiting" and guess what? Cocoa has "goo"! It's amber colored so I'm going out to get "things in order", actually, I've had it all ready for awhile now, but I have to do something! So, wish me luck, and :girl: :girl: :thumbup:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Will do!! Hope everything goes smoothly and you get your :girl: :girl: !!!


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

:clap: Woohoo, babies are coming :clap:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Me too, Di. I'm so excited :leap: Now go get those babies here so I can see plenty of pics!!
Good luck & :girl: :girl: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

WAHOO! Kids! Come on girl give your momma some :girl: :girl: !


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, I sure hope that she pops them out for you soon. I know this has been killing you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O BOY......Babies comin', though not the doe I was expecting first ..lol!


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

Gosh I think it is harder to wait for someone elses babies than my own.
At least with my own I can go out and get a looksee on how things are going.
Plus, I am a bit jealous because I won't have any more babies till march :wink: 

Hope all is going well.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

DI, What is the status? Anyone kid yet? I tell you, they are driving me NUTS, I can only imagine how you are feeling.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes...Please Di...update on how things are progressing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

maybe.......... Di............ is busy with kids? :shrug:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

babies are coming!!! :stars: 
Hope all is going well... Can't wait to here the results! :dance:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, what an ordeal! And then I kept getting an error code when I tried to get back on this site! So, I googled staceyroop and got on that way??

Anyway, so Cocoa is at the vet...we (the vet) had to do a c-section...I will go pick her up at 7:00pm. 

We have a little boy! I thought he'd be dead. He's pretty big, but I'll weigh him later, he's shivering whenever we take his heater (my DIL) away. I'm still pretty stressed out. Cocoa was laboring hard for only 40 minutes or so, but I tried to get him out, but again one leg back, and I just couldn't budge him! So, I tried pushing him back in to see if I could get at the other leg, no way. So, I called the vet and we rushed her in. She couldn't get him out either, and found a uterine tear, so we decided to operate. Cocoa was coming out of the anesthesia just as I was leaving, but the vet wanted her to stay there, I'm sure she wants to make sure she's not bleeding internally before we take her home. If she is she'll euthenize her there. I don't want her to suffer any more then she has.

So, this was one of the 5% of goat deliveries that do not go well. Poor Cocoa, she's such a sweetie. She'll be a pet now, don't want to go through that again.

Sorry this wasn't the happy tidings I wanted it to be. Let's say a little prayer for her recovery, thank you everyone. I hope we have better luck next time. 

If anyone has advice on Cocoa's recuperation from surgery, I'd appreciate it. :sigh:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

oh my, poor baby cocoa! is the kid cute? I wish I had one already . . . :hug: I hope they don't have to put down your doe . . .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Di, I'm so glad you found a vet to care for her....an ordeal indeed! I hope the little guy thrives for you, were you able to get any colostrum from Cocoa for him? I do hope and pray that she recovers and is able to come home to you and her baby...hugs and prayers Di...take care :hug:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of this delivery gone wrong. I will be praying for Cocoa and the baby boy. ray: 
I had a doe that had a C-Section and although it was a long haul, she recovered and did have a healthy delivery years later. Then I have the boy Legacy here, whose dam had a C-section and passed from it. I did not own the dam, a friend did. We took in Legacy a few days after her passing. So it can really go either way. But it will be tough either way for awhile, she will need lots of extended care. I do hope and pray she makes a full recovery, and comes home soon. you did great by getting her to a vet like you did. you should feel really proud that you did all that you could do. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh...Di.............how awful......poor cocoa.........I pray that she will be alright ..........and be able to come back home to you and her little one.......... ray: 

Do you have any colostrum ? Or is the baby at the vet with mom ? ..........Is the vet making sure he gets his colostrum...? :worried:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry Di, that is so sad!! :tears:

Same thing happened last year with our doe, Promise. . . . we took her home gave her antibiotics, but the next day she had a temp of 106 - so the vet wanted me to take her back and she stayed at the vet for 6 days on fluids, antibiotics, you name it, it was pumped into her. I wish we would have just had her euthanized but she did live another 14 months and raised a happy, healthy, SPOILED boy. She had terrible incontinence problems though. . . . Oh, she didn't have a c-section but terrible uterine tears and her other baby girl was cut out of her. . . . I hate thinking about it, poor Promise.  I hope your doe makes it and is able to raise her baby boy. Sending :hug: (s) your way.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Di - my thoughts are with you! Take care and cuddle both tight. I ray: that she pulls through for you


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Di, sending lots of :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: your way. I know I would be devistated. I lost a kid this year and it was hard. Hoping and ray: that Cocoa and her little one will be OK. Sounds to me like your DIL will have a 'bed buddy' to keep warm!! :worried: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Good Morning (she says a little sleepy eyed at 4:15am) little guy is "sawing logs", but I was worried that he didn't wake me up to eat...so now I'm going up with bottle to see if he's hungry. Got a little down him around 11:00pm. 

So, Cocoa looked OK, when I went to bed. But, she wouldn't take him when we offered him to her. I'll try again this morning, but I'm not expecting her to change her mind. I'll milk her for the colostrum though.

OK, bottles warm, let's see if I can get him to eat a little. I'll get pics up soon, he's just beautiful. Broken, choc. chamoisee with frosted ears, I think?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:hug: :hug: ray: 
You can get them through this. I am so sorry it had to happen to you. 
Thankfully you have a great vet who will do a C-section and seems to know something about goats.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Hi everyone! Well, at 4 this morning I hadn't heard the little guy wake up at all so I figured I'd better get up and try to feed him. I didn't want to wait to long and have him be too weak. And, boy did he holler! Sucked the last of the colostrum right down! So, that's good he's taking the bottle. Now, he's up jumping around playing! Lizzi (Min. Schnauzer) is playing Ma Ma, she was licking him all over. She's watching him now, she won't let him go more then a few steps, then she trys to turn him around so he doesn't wander very far.

So, I know how much we love pics, here is our little miracle man!



















I'll post more later under Photogenic.

Thanks for your prayers and help!


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

My first goat birthing was one of those 5%'s too, had to have the vet out at 2 am. He couldn't get those babies out at all...ended being me getting a foot to finally come forward. Noooo fun.

I would say to definately follow your vets aftercare advise.
When I had c-section with my son I was freezing cold for 2 days, I would be sure she is warm enough.
Keep an eye on her temp and watch for infection. Warm molasses water for a day or two to encourage her to drinkand give her energy.


You could try and put a bit of afterbirth on him.....so he smells like her. But it will hurt her to nurse him, it causes utrerus to contract and is painful after a c-section. So if she lets him nurse once she may not again.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Di, What a beautiful baby he is.

I sure hope Cocoa will recover all the way. I would giver her Arnica Montana for pain and swelling, I swear by it. (As i am sure most of you know)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

So what is the status of Angel? Is she just trying to get all the attention?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Cocoa looked OK, when I went to bed. But, she wouldn't take him when we offered him to her


 Momma is probably in pain and not feeling good about the whole ordeal........are you giving her anything for pain?...........

.........keep the baby with mom......as much as possible....... so she will not disown him........the more you have them apart ......disowning will happen .......... mom may come around when she is feeling better.........  I'm so happy............ he took the bottle..........


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Di,

Congrats on the buckling! We had a 9 year old doe that was having birthing troubles too, she was a Mini-Nubian but her afterbirth was coming out first though so we had to rush her to the vet which took 2 men to help us get her in our old caravan, they were there helping us on building projects, we rushed her in and our vet, she examined her in the parking lot and said we need to get her in so they prepped her for a c-section, my Mom and I got to watch the whole thing, she had a big gorgeous doeling too! Luckily, I still had my birthing clothing on from a previous kidding and she claimed me as her baby so I was able to milk her and the only one that could milk her at the time, she licked me like she would her kids. We kept her in a seperate pen for awhile until she was fully recovered though and she did just fine, my Dad is the one who took her stitches out.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Oh Di, he's so sweet  He's gonna' steal your heart. Gee whiz, maybe he'll have to come with you on the 27th :ROFL: Hope Cocoa is feeling a bit better today and will do well for you.
Candy :sun:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, this is not going well at all. Angel kidded - stillborn doe. It was yesterday around 4:00pm, so about 24 hours after Cocoa.

My heart hurts. :tears:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry-- :hug: :hug: :hug: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, Di, I am so sorry :hug: Is Angel doing ok? Maybe this would be an opportunity to have her "take" Cocos little boy.

Big hug to you and your family....Angel too. :grouphug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH DI,

I am so so very sorry to hear that. I agree, try to get her to take Cocoa's baby. Take the baby and rub her all over Angels butt to get the discharge all over her. 
OH, my heart is broken for you. I am so sorry.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Di I am so sorry!!! :hug: :sigh: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Di............I am so sorry ...for your loss ........It is never easy..... :tears: ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:hug: ray: :hug: 

I'm sorry your having so much trouble with your girls! Hopefully things will start looking up. At least you didn't loose Angel!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm sorry Di!! That is so very sad! I would definitely see if Angel will take Cocoa's baby. . . . how is Cocoa doing?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh.... I am so sorry Di! :hug: It seems that when it rains it pours... :hug: Atleast you have a beautiful little Buckling there to love.... Keep us posted on how everyone is doing. We are all here for you! :hug: :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh thank you everyone for your kind thoughts and prayers. I was working today or I'd have read this all earlier and it would have made my day. 

I was going to try to get Angel to take the baby, but, I had to go to work. Hubby said I should take tomorrow off and try to get that accomplished. We'll see. But, he's doing so well I'm very happy he's here for me to love on.

Angel cried almost all night. Cocoa did for awhile, and then went to sleep. Cocoa is getting Penn G, and some Banamine. But, I think we can stop the Banamine now. She looks good, no fever at all. Angel has a retain placenta, the vets coming tomorrow to check on her. 

Bambi is getting ready soon I think. Now I'm very paranoid and checking her every hour or so. 

More later, gotta feed a baby!  :grouphug:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

So sorry Di!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry your kidding didn't go better. Your little man is really cute.


----------

